# Acer synaptic touchpad driver problem



## Heelix (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here to this forum and was hoping to get some tech help with my problem. I'm currently running windows 7 on my acer aspire 5920G. I just recently reinstalled windows and tried to install all the drivers from the acer website. The problem I'm having is with the synaptics touch pad driver. Everytime when i try to install it it say an error occurred with a message below saying "Synaptics (Syn TP) Mouse (09/17/2009 14.0.6.0) - install failed". I tried several things to solve this problem such updating all other drivers on my computer and changing the compability of the synaptics driver to vista. But none worked so far. Not sure whats causing this. I have also attached an image of the driver error. I hope some of you can help me with this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you provide me a link to the driver you are attempting to install?

I do not see a touchpad driver on the Acer site for win7

Bill


----------



## Heelix (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.acer.ca/acer/service.do?...tryISOCtxParam=CA&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=719687231

this link should take you to the acer website where you will see a menu with different products to select. Just select notebook from the first list, aspire from the second list and then you need to scroll down to 5920g and select that from the third list menu. Then a list of drivers to download should pop up just below it. Then just select windows 7 as the operating system and you should find the driver 7th from the top in the list of drivers. Sorry if i cant provide a direct link to the file doesnt seem to work on the acer website probably due to the flash based selection menus. Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Direct link:
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...4312&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 5920G&OS=722&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_4


----------



## Heelix (Nov 4, 2010)

Do you know what could be causing this error then? I even tried older versions of this driver but i get the same error.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is the OS fully updated with Microsoft updates

Did you go to Add/Remove Programs and see if the Synamtics touchpad driver is listed?
If so uninstall it and try to reinstall the driver posted previously.

Bill


----------



## Heelix (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes the OS is fully updated as well as the rest of the computer was also fully updated a couple of days ago. I dont see any synaptics touchpad driver installed on my computer. I actually recently reinstalled windows on my computer formated the whole hard drive and right after it was done installing it I tried to install it but got the same error as previously described. 

Also, I'm currently using a razor diamondback 3G mouse, could the problem be somehow caused by the driver of the mouse I'm using?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Remove the mouse and the program associated with it (if any)
and then try reinstalling the touchpad driver.


----------



## Heelix (Nov 4, 2010)

I have removed the mouse and all drivers that come with the mouse but I still get the same error.


----------



## DassieHS (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm having the same problem. I don't know if anyone has managed to find a solution for this problem??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this thread is nearing a year old so it is unlikely you will get a response please start a new thread


----------



## nildimension (Feb 7, 2012)

Click Extarnal Download Mirror 1, download and install. It comes in 2 folders, I installed from WinWDF. Works for windows 7 ultimate 64 bits.

Download Touchpad Synaptics v10.2.4 Vistax32x64 XPx32x64.zip 10.2.4.0 Free


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you for postin but I expect the poster has solved their issue by now


----------

